# Wendell T. Wolf



## Scurrow (Aug 23, 2009)

]I think Wendell T. Wolf might be my favorite cartoon character of all time.  He's basically a Woody Allen rip-off character from the Taz-mania animated series that was on a while back.  He's neurotic, he's annoying, he talks obsessively, he's the opposite of what a wolf should be, I love it!  Does anyone else remember him?  

Some youtube videos 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybrDNAr9czc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lj_ELqbcCc  (he gets eaten in the episode)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w1EsUKGidU (He transforms into some type of buff super-wolf in this.)


----------

